# Sharp hole saw...



## Stevesy (Jul 20, 2012)

I did this about a year ago. I couldn't see through the insulation and I figured I was drilling into the edge of some half-rack.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

hole up,

Was there wires in it at the time?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You will fit in great on the forum.. welcome.. :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Better than a charged waterline. Welcome.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What I call _Slam It And Jam It_.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

arranged to drain.


----------



## Stevesy (Jul 20, 2012)

thoenew said:


> hole up,
> 
> Was there wires in it at the time?


Nah, we were still piping a bunch of rooms.


----------



## devosf (Jan 17, 2012)

I once drilled through a wall (inside to outside) and into one of those fat, grey gas meters. All the while I was thinking how dull my bits were and I had no more charged batteries.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Usually I'm really good at drilling holes but sometimes I just throw out a complete abortion for no apparent reason.

Just a few weeks ago I was working on a restaurant rooftop and drilled a hole through the ceiling 15 feet away from where it was supposed to go.

Fortunately there weren't any tables right under there.

When I figured out my goof up, I remeasured and got the correct location, and then proceeded to drill directly into a hot MC cable


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Usually I'm really good at drilling holes but sometimes I just throw out a complete abortion for no apparent reason.
> 
> Just a few weeks ago I was working on a restaurant rooftop and drilled a hole through the ceiling 15 feet away from where it was supposed to go.
> 
> ...


I recently drilled up through a gutter, thought the overcast sky was the ceiling of the atrium. I then proceeded to drill another on an angle through the same gutter. 

Without knowing my train of thought it looks like a ****** got a hold of the auger, haha.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not nearly as bad as what this cable installer did to this SE cable. He just abandoned his bit where it was.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Not nearly as bad as what this cable installer did to this SE cable. He just abandoned his bit where it was.


Nice..:laughing:

I wonder if he called an electrician..:whistling2:


Welcome to the forum Stevesy;:thumbup:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I drilled into a piece of SE cable once. Eeek!


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Got to witness an engineer measure off his door frame to hang his degree. Carefully measured since his chosen wall had a panel on the other side. Drilled, hit some obstruction, put some extra a$$ into it and proudly pushed through. Lights and power went out. After we removed the cover we saw where he had hit two branch ckts. Missed the feeders by about an inch. My jw told me to keep the laughter down until we were done. His co-workers had an "Electrical Hazard" warning sign on his door before days end. Best part was his amazement ." I measured it, How did this happen?"


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I needed to drill a roof penetration and I was going to drill it from the attic up. I showed the guy that was with me where I was going to be drilling up and to stay clear so I didn't drill into his foot. What does he do? He sits down...so I crawl back into the attack and start drilling when I hear a yelp, I drilled right into his butt. Luckily it only snagged his jeans and he didn't get hurt.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

freeagnt54 said:


> I drilled right into his butt.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


>


I agree, the most homoerotic thing I have ever read on this forum.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> I needed to drill a roof penetration and I was going to drill it from the attic up. I showed the guy that was with me where I was going to be drilling up and to stay clear so I didn't drill into his foot. What does he do? He sits down...so I crawl back into the attack and start drilling when I hear a yelp, I drilled right into his butt. Luckily it only snagged his jeans and he didn't get hurt.


 

So you were in the attack mode !

Sorry , couldn't resist ! :laughing:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> So you were in the attack mode !
> 
> Sorry , couldn't resist ! :laughing:


I guess my tablet needs to learn how to auto correct correctly


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> I needed to drill a roof penetration and I was going to drill it from the attic up. I showed the guy that was with me where I was going to be drilling up and to stay clear so I didn't drill into his foot. What does he do? He sits down...so I crawl back into the attack and start drilling when I hear a yelp, I drilled right into his butt. Luckily it only snagged his jeans and he didn't get hurt.


 
Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

LARMGUY said:


> Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


Haha


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

One time at a friend of mines. I was drilling with the dreaded flexy bit. I thought I got through a fire stop, and down to the first floor wall cavity. So I put my snake in, about 20 ft, to where I should have been in the basement. I go to the basement....nothing.go back upstairs, roll snake. I can hear it hitting something.. run down to first floor figured I drilled into dining room. Nope. Go back up stairs rattle snake some.more, then look out window to see my snake hitting the neighbors truck.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Stevesy said:


>



Diy Tee fitting..... Just don't splice in it unless you get it listed for that first....


----------

